# How was a teenager shot for smoking, in an Australian hotel, in gun free Australia?



## 2aguy (Jun 16, 2019)

But......how did this kid get shot...in gun free Australia?   He was in a hotel, on his room's balcony, and he was shot in the arm by another guest....how?  They banned guns in Australia...

Gunman on run after shooting teen on Gold Coast balcony

An 18-year-old man is recovering in hospital after being shot while standing on the balcony of a Surfers Paradise hotel.
Hayden Miller was on the balcony at the Tiki Village resort, celebrating a birthday, when he was shot in his left arm from a neighbouring unit.


----------



## Third Party (Jun 16, 2019)

Well, smoking will kill you.


----------

